# Arms turning blue



## coloradohardcore (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey guys...  

  Has anyone had this happen... the other morning I woke up and both of my arms were deep blue and my left shoulder had what looked like a huge bruise on it... (about 3 hand widths)

  Both the blueness and the bruise went away after about 2 hours after waking up... but the next day when I was working out both symptoms came back, but only for about 20 minutes...

  That was about 1 week ago and it hasnt happened since but I was still wondering

  I am on TRT of 500 mg Ultratest and 30 Mg Anavar/day... Any Ideas?


----------



## Marat (Sep 26, 2010)

Go to your physician.


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 26, 2010)

I would be wondering as well, like what the fuck is wrong with me. I would have went to the hospital if I woke up with a blue arm. You should still go get yourself checked out, even if it hasn't happened in awhile.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 26, 2010)

The internet isn't a doctor. In the time it took you to make this thread you could have called one.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 26, 2010)

Get to doc and have your blood work done.  Sounds like yout RBCs and Hct are through the roof. Prol need to get off for a few weeks and adj dose down plus give blood.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 26, 2010)

coloradohardcore said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Has anyone had this happen... the other morning I woke up and both of my arms were deep blue and my left shoulder had what looked like a huge bruise on it... (about 3 hand widths)
> 
> ...



That is some scary ish. See a doctor asap and please post some updates.


----------



## kaufmass (Sep 26, 2010)

absolutely go so a doctor, it can only help


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Sep 26, 2010)

See, This is what happens when you use Non-FDA approved gearsasisssisis!


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 26, 2010)

Becoming a smurf maybe?


----------



## unclem (Sep 27, 2010)

go to dr, could be a blood clot lodged.


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 27, 2010)

Hit up a doctor.  Waking up with blue arms may have been from sleeping on them.  It returning could be from a blood clot.  

It's more expensive right now but you'll be thankful later when you still have your arms and brain working properly.  Blood clot can literally kill your arms and give you a stroke.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 27, 2010)

Reason #195782 I don't use gear


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 27, 2010)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> See, This is what happens when you use Non-FDA approved gearsasisssisis!


----------



## twarrior (Sep 27, 2010)

Too much Test.. your blue balls syndrome just shifted up to your arm area


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 27, 2010)

Wear a condom next time you fuck Smurfette.


----------



## Du (Sep 27, 2010)

So, what is the update from the Doc?


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 28, 2010)

smurfette , you shouldn't have eaten the Willy Wonka Candy. turning blue when you wake and lift? Damn gamma radiation, you should've read the directions first.


----------



## assassin (Sep 29, 2010)

coloradohardcore said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Has anyone had this happen... the other morning I woke up and both of my arms were deep blue and my left shoulder had what looked like a huge bruise on it... (about 3 hand widths)
> 
> ...



LOL Aren't you already following some doctor's prescriptions ??


----------



## coloradohardcore (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey Guys... sorry it took so long to update,  I've been stuck out at the rig and had no internet...  I called the anti aging clinic that I thru and hit them up about the problem and he assured me that it is not a problem with my therapy but he ordered me to go get my blood work done before I can get anymore stuff... he asked what other supps that i was taking and he said that it was A: That I slept on it wrong
B: mixing to many supps.. BCAA's Creatine etc without drinking enough water... anyway he wasnt sure... he said that i need to talk to my regular doctor... my local one and get checked out... anyways I'll let ya know...      but I swear to God if that fuckin bitch Smurfette gave me an STD I will KILL that bitch!


----------

